# C++ Funktionspointer



## xyt4n (14. Mrz 2015)

Hallo!

Mittels XML speichern wir gewisse Objekte ab. Nun haben wir eine Funktion die einen Funktionspointer als Argument beinhaltet

void funktion(glm::vec3 (*pfunc)());

Kann das XML irgendwie auslesen und speichern. Wir haben bisher nur als Notlösung daraus eine Funktion gemacht die mittels int werten den pointer dann setzt, also:

void funktion(int){
//if 1 -> pfunc = ..
//2 -> pfunc = ...
}

Das ganze ist so weniger schön, habt ihr Vorschläge wie man das schöner realisieren könnte? :rtfm:


----------



## knilch (14. Mrz 2015)

Hm,
Irgendwie eine komische Frage...was genau möchtest du machen (XML kann nicht lesen und speichern ;-). Das wird mit dem Programm gemacht, das programmiert werden soll).
Falls du ein C++ Methdoe suchst, mit der XMLs erstellt werden, dies ist ein JAVA-Forum ;-)


----------



## Thallius (14. Mrz 2015)

Wie du schon sagst mit XML speichert man Objeckte ab aber keine Funktionen. Wie soll das auch gehen? Irgendwie habt ihr also entweder ein Konzept- oder eher ein Verständnisproblem.

Gruß

Claus


----------

